# One of THE Coolest Quilts!! Little Update



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

My mom along w/ some other people designed and made this quilt. It is an interactive quilt and is copyrighted. I just thought it was too cool! I'm sure there are lots and lots of other quilts out there, I'd love to see some more! Please share if you have some! I really wish I could quilt but have not the patience. . . it is really cool the kinds of things people can do.

My mom entered this into a "Trends" show here in Portland, OR. I sure hope she wins!! Everyone who saw it thought it was too cool and pictures do it no justice at all.































Anyways, just wanted to share something neat here. This part of the forum just isn't busy enough!  (JK)


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: One of THE Coolest Quilts!!*

WOW that is beautiful. I hope she wins also.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: One of THE Coolest Quilts!!*

that is so beautiful.......... :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: One of THE Coolest Quilts!!*

WOW...To hand applique takes alot of time and patience, your mom is very creative and talented to accomplish such a beautiful work of art such as that quilt. I am positive she will win at the show! Great job!

I think I'll stick with the old time patch work quilts, definately don't have the patience for something as elaborate as that one..lol.


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: One of THE Coolest Quilts!!*

Beautiful I would love to see it in person. I love the 3D effect (hope that's the right word). I'll stick with liz and keep to the simpler quilt patterns. Shelly


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: One of THE Coolest Quilts!!*

Thanks everyone!

Not sure if she won yet, turns out it is a drawing. . . but everyone is drooling over the quilt!! Windham Fabrics will be taking it on Monday - they want to make a line of fabric based on it, so that is really awesome! This is the same company that made the "Paperdoll" fabrics that are sooo popular now.

Yeah, my mom has been sewing since she was 17, so a long time to practice.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: One of THE Coolest Quilts!!*

Fantastic-they have a right to be very proud. I have to say, I've never seen one with such an incredible theme and "interactive". :clap:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: One of THE Coolest Quilts!!*

Wow- that is incredible! Can I order one, just like it :greengrin:


----------



## Catfish63 (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: One of THE Coolest Quilts!!*

BEAutiful :shocked:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: One of THE Coolest Quilts!!*

Thanks so much everyone. I will relay the compliments to my mom. 

There is some pretty neat stuff about to happen with Windham Fabrics and this quilt. . . so stay tuned!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: One of THE Coolest Quilts!!*

Just a little update on this quilt. It is being made into a fabric line and will be debuted at Quilt Market in October. My mom is pretty excited.  They are also working on a new line of the Paper Dolls and new Clothes.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow, so the appliqued pattern itself will be "printed" onto fabric? Sounds very exciting.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeppers. That's how it works. It's basically the same as with the Paper Doll fabrics. The Dolls came from the original designs from my Great-Aunt Lindy, they just "printed" them on fabric and I think tweaked it just a bit.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW, Tell your mom Congratulations. She so deserves it. That is Beautiful.

So did she win? I sure hoe so. She did in my book that is for sure.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

That is awesome!!! Did they "purchase" the design from your mom so that she gets the credit?? It really is beautiful.

Just out of curiousity - if someone wanted to purchase a quilt made by your mother like that - approximately how much would it cost?


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm a quilter so I have an idea of how much work was involved. WOW I bet she had fun making it.
Suellen


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

She didn't win the prize at the show with this quilt because there wasn't really a "class" to enter it in, it was so unique. But that is where the people from Windham saw it and snatched it up to get a fabric line printed. My mom's name will be on the fabric and she gets royalties from the sales.



> Just out of curiousity - if someone wanted to purchase a quilt made by your mother like that - approximately how much would it cost?


I'm not sure. She doesn't make quilts for other people that often except for making quilts and donating them. She and some friends made several for a relief work for Hurricane Katrina. I could ask her about how much making a quilt would cost. She also has some friends who are more into that.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow.....what an outstanding quilt! My good friend is a quilter.....can't wait to show her this quilt! I so appreciate the time and effort that goes into quilting......I just do not have the paitence for it.......love to collect them though!!!!!!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

> I just do not have the paitence for it


Me neither! :wink: I've tried before and get so frustrated when I make a mistake and have to rip out stitches and start all over. It is a very cool hobby though.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

That is GORGEOUS! WOW! She's got amazing talent and even MORE AMAZING patience lol!


----------

